# The Deep Whiff Test



## bluewhisper (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone else do this? When unsure whether some meat is still good, take a deep whiff to find out if it smells bad.

If you're not willing to smell it, why eat it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> Does anyone else do this? When unsure whether some meat is still good, take a deep whiff to find out if it smells bad.
> 
> If you're not willing to smell it, why eat it?


I do it with meat, but not with seafood.

If the seafood is bad, you can smell it from the other end of the house!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 26, 2014)

Indeed, fish.seafood should smell like the ocean, which is beautiful! (Not fishy).

Remind me some other time, to share the story of when I lavishly rubbed cod liver oil all over my face (hoping it would do some miraculous spa thing) and went into Target; shopped around, returned home, and only to have my husband ask, "Why do I smell spoiled fish?"

Oy!

OK then, (now I use other skincare products), here's to fresh food!!!!!!!!

Happy weekend!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> Does anyone else do this? When unsure whether some meat is still good, take a deep whiff to find out if it smells bad.
> 
> If you're not willing to smell it, why eat it?


That's ok, but when you take it around to your buddies or the wife and kids and say, "Smell this" while smiling, then you know it shouldn't be cooked....... Then wrap it back up to take to the camp on the weekend and share that smell with the rest of the guys...>LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] Leah!!

Thanks Leah, I needed that today!!!

Bear


----------

